# FS - Warmachine Rhulic Dwarves Army



## volume (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi guys - I'm clearing-out a few projects which I never quite got around to finishing, so hopefully someone'll grab a bargain and put these minis to good use!

These models have been assembled and glued to bases, however they have never been painted in any way. One of the Blasters is missing it's 40mm base, however I'll do my best to dig-one out of my bits box before postage.

Included in this lot are the minis shown in the photo - I believe their names are as listed below, but please look carefully at the photo to be sure - if you require further pics, please send me a message and I'll email over some more snaps.

*Warcasters*
Durgen Madhammer
Gorten Grundback

*Units*
14 x Horgenhold Forge Guard (two are brand new in Blister, not shown in the photo)
3 x Horgenhold Artillery
Herne and Jonne

*Warjacks*
2 x Grundback Blaster
1 x Grundback Basher
1 x Ghorson Driller
1 x Ghordson Avalancher

*Solos*
Thor Steinhammer








[/URL]/IMG]

I'd like £120 for the army - this incluces a Feldherr Medium carry case, and postage costs for recorded delivery within the UK. Payment accepted through Paypal - or, cash on collection/meet-up would also be fine - I'm based in Nottingham, England. 

As soon as payment has been received, I'll ship the army as soon as is possible- I will send the buyer a message to let you know once they have been sent.

If you have any questions, please send me a message and I'll respond as soon as is possible.


----------

